# boxc elder sage grouse help



## trytrappinit (Oct 7, 2014)

So I've been after the grouse and haven't been able to find them out there. I usually hunt rich county and could show you a grouse daily out that way. Anybody wanna point me in the right way in box elder. I've been hunting the backside of wildcat toward dove creek, and haven't even seen any scat.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Go farther west to Grouse Creek. You'll find them there.


----------



## trytrappinit (Oct 7, 2014)

I was gonna do that or go farther south. I guess I'll have to go out on Monday. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## trytrappinit (Oct 7, 2014)

Well my buddy and I hunted pretty hard this weekend, we tried finding them so we split up a lot, one go up one go down. Luck would have it he ran into about 50 of them and shot his two and I got one shot off and couldn't fully connect. Birds were pretty spooked, we weren't the first ones to shoot at them. But thanks for everyones help if I can figure out how I'll post a picture


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool. Do you plan on heading out again?
Post the pic up for sure.


----------

